

Any Rotation Gesture – A gesture recognition library - tapirl
http://www.tapirgames.com/blog/any-rotation-gesture

======
angersock
You know, I saw the code on the page, and I can't help but notice that it kind
of looks like Typescript.

~~~
tapirl
Yes, JavaScript, ActionScript3 and TypeScript are all an implementation of
ECMAScript. :)

~~~
angersock
Perhaps my joke was too subtle: TypeScript could be considered as people just
rediscovering the engineering benefits of AS3.

~~~
tapirl
Ahh, yes, it is too subtle, I still don't understand it. :)

